# 2nd Quiz (Crossword)



## David H (Mar 21, 2016)

_____________________________

*Answers will appear in this grid when solved*.






*Good Luck*


----------



## Robin (Mar 21, 2016)

2. Demure
3. Reserved
5. Grilse


----------



## David H (Mar 21, 2016)

Robin said:


> 2. Demure *X*
> 3. Reserved *X*
> 5. Grilse


Demure is opposition, or hesitation ?
Reserved is keep for a certain person, restrained ?

Grilse  is correct


----------



## Robin (Mar 21, 2016)

David H said:


> Demure is opposition, or hesitation ?
> Reserved is keep for a certain person, restrained ?
> 
> Grilse  is correct


Glad I got one right!
Demur is the word that means hesitate. Demure means modest, so I was less off the right track than you might have thought!
I was thinking, if somethings reserved for one person, then nobody else can use it! 
This is hard!
How about Personal for 3?
But then that won't fit with what I was thinking for 4, which is Proffer.
Somebody, Heeelp!!


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 21, 2016)

I was going to go for personal for 3' but just spotted Robin has that already.


----------



## David H (Mar 21, 2016)

Say if

3 down = somebody is in it already - o.......
2 across = they are this - d.....


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 21, 2016)

3. Occupied


----------



## David H (Mar 21, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 3. Occupied


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> Glad I got one right!
> Demur is the word that means hesitate. Demure means modest, so I was less off the right track than you might have thought!
> I was thinking, if somethings reserved for one person, then nobody else can use it!
> This is hard!
> ...



Apoligise Robin only noticed you got Proffer


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2016)

David H said:


> Apoligise Robin only noticed you got Proffer


Not surprised, it was buried on my ramblings!
1. Ceylon?
10. Horsebalm?


----------



## David H (Mar 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> Not surprised, it was buried on my ramblings!
> 1. Ceylon?
> 10. Horsebalm?



Well done on Ceylon (now caled SriLanka)


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 22, 2016)

2. Decent ?


----------



## pottersusan (Mar 22, 2016)

10 Horseweed?


----------



## David H (Mar 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> 2. Decent ?


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 22, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> 10 Horseweed *X*


'fraid not Pottersusan


----------



## David H (Mar 22, 2016)

*Clue Time:*

*I've added the first and last letter of each remaining word*


----------



## Flower (Mar 22, 2016)

10a stoneroot?


----------



## David H (Mar 22, 2016)

Flower said:


> *10a stoneroot*?


Well done Flower and welcome


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 22, 2016)

6. Localise


----------



## David H (Mar 22, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> *6. Localise*



Well done Matt


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 22, 2016)

8. Hartshorn


----------



## David H (Mar 23, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> *8. Hartshorn*


Well done Matt


----------



## David H (Mar 23, 2016)

*Further Clues:*

*9 across: Concentrate on the word Chlorine*

*7 down: A tennis lawn does not have these*


----------



## Robin (Mar 23, 2016)

7. Weedless?


----------



## Annette (Mar 23, 2016)

9 Chlorinicity? (Is that a word?)


----------



## David H (Mar 23, 2016)

Robin said:


> 7. Weedless?


Well done Robin


----------



## David H (Mar 23, 2016)

Annette Anderson said:


> 9 Chlorinicity? (Is that a word?)


I give the answer 

Chlorometry


----------

